# Braid vs Mono Questions



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

For years I have been using straight mono on all my reels. Lately I have been reading that a lot of people are spooling their Avets with enormous amounts of heavy braid and a relatively small top shot. I know it is being done to have a heavier line with more capacity on the same sized reel.

Â· Have you ever had an issue with the braid cutting you hand?
Â· How does the braid handle the abrasion of the sandbars? 
Â· Any breakoffs? 
Â· How often do you change the braid? 
Â· Where can you get the cheapest price on braid? 
Â· What do you recommend to put on a Avet 50w?

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## showtimesharkhunting (Jul 31, 2013)

what are you fishing for? do you fish straight off the yal or use the yak to deploy baits and fish from shore?

If I dont use gloves it takes me about 4 days for my hands to recover they get cut up bad, could be from lack of experience.

Braid doesnt hold up to bar abrasion as well as mono

braid is pretty much the same price everywhere I looked. Fishing Tackle unlimited had the best assortment. way better than bass pro.

I run 500 yards 100lb braid on a 400 yard 80lb mono topshot on my Penn 6/0 reel.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm a 100% braid guy. 

Â· Have you ever had an issue with the braid cutting you hand? All the time
Â· How does the braid handle the abrasion of the sandbars? So far so good. I normally fish where there is not a lot of oyster reefs. 
Â· Any breakoffs? Rarely
Â· How often do you change the braid? Depends how much you go fishing. I typically change about once a year unless the braid starts to show signs of wear. 
Â· Where can you get the cheapest price on braid? I buy my braid in 500 yd spools. There is only one place that I know that sells a spool that big, Bass Pro. If you are looking for less yardage, any store that sells fishing gear will have it. From what I have seen it is about the same price from store to store.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Oscar, yes braid can cut the hell outa ya, i usually wear a good pair of gloves

Braid does not handle abraision at all, a good top shot will help, but you are still going to encounter cut offs. its just the nature of the beast when your running big baits.

as far as cost...braid aint cheap, and if you find someone selling cheap power pro....i would stay away from it! been their done that! Buy your braid from a reputable retailer, stay away from ebay braid! I spooled my 50 3 yrs ago and its still looks new.

Ive got my 50s loaded with 100# power pro and left enough room for a 250- to 300 yd topshot of 100# suffix tritanium...good stuff!

hope it helps and good luck!


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

Was surf fishing with a friend using new 100 lb PP, within 3or 4 hours it rubed in two. We had baits yaked out about 300 yrds. Thats why I never let it hit the sand while soaking baits


----------



## chrismunn (Feb 9, 2013)

I stopped using straight braid on my shark gear. Was breaking off way too much for nothing more than regular rubbing on bars. Now I have a few hundred yards of braid backing with another few hundred yards of mono on top. I put on enough mono that the braid will only start peeking thru on a really long drop. That's my "Oh ****" insurance! I do however still use straight braid on my long surf casting rods and on my heavy BTB gear. Neither one of those rigs get exposed to rubbing and I haven't had any problems using straight braid on them. Will never use straight braid on my shark gear again...

Don't ever buy discount line off Ebay!!!!! You will end up losing out in the end. I went and picked up a 1000yd spool of 100lb PowerPro from Ebay a few years ago and when I tested it out it broke at 42 lbs everytime! I only saved $50 over what I would have paid at BPS but ended up with a 40lb line that was the same diameter as 100lb...... FML!


----------



## CobraKiller02 (May 6, 2006)

I can get 1,500 yards of 100lb braid for around $60


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Well Oscar, let us know what your going to put on it.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

CobraKiller02 said:


> I can get 1,500 yards of 100lb braid for around $60


Where?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

If yall are talkin about the chinese braid they sell on ebay, i've heard bad bad things about it. I've heard that it breaks at less than half the breaking strength its supposed to. I've never bought any, but only because i've heard so much bad about it. 

I love a good quality braid with a mono top shot on my yakked reels. The mono should prevent abrasion on the braid.


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

CobraKiller02 said:


> I can get 1,500 yards of 100lb braid for around $60


I just bought 1500 yds of #50 for $129 from Bass Pro, sounds too god to be true...


----------



## Thirdcoastred (Aug 5, 2013)

So I have a shimano tekota 600 with just 20 lb mono on it I'm new to surf fishing . What should I have on it


----------



## chrismunn (Feb 9, 2013)

HuntinforTail said:


> If yall are talkin about the chinese braid they sell on ebay, i've heard bad bad things about it..


^^ This is what I ended up with when I ordered 100lb power pro on Ebay. And I accidentally said it was a 1000 yard spool, but it was 1500 yards.

There was nothing in the ad that would give any indication that it was a knock off. But sure as ****, it broke at 42 lbs....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

With all the comments I have received Iâ€™ve decided to load the Avet 50W with 200+/- yards of 100 lb braid (most likely PP depth finder) and top it off with 80 lb mono until I canâ€™t get any more line on it. 

I want to thank everyone for their assistance.


----------



## Joe84 (Apr 22, 2013)

The one good thing about braid that I like is that on my yacked lines I tend to get less drag from currents, and it seems to cut seaweed better.


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

Joe84 said:


> The one good thing about braid that I like is that on my yacked lines I tend to get less drag from currents, and it seems to cut seaweed better.


X2


----------



## Attkisson (Aug 3, 2013)

HuntinforTail said:


> If yall are talkin about the chinese braid they sell on ebay, i've heard bad bad things about it. I've heard that it breaks at less than half the breaking strength its supposed to. I've never bought any, but only because i've heard so much bad about it.
> 
> I love a good quality braid with a mono top shot on my yakked reels. The mono should prevent abrasion on the braid.


Because I don't make it to the coast as much as I would like to I bought the cheep braid all tests I have done it breaks at or a little over rating including shock test that being said if I were to fish the surf more I would buy pp or jb I bought 80#. And 30# is my tight drag


----------

